
User interface for the Enterprise - zyxley
https://github.com/Garrett-/lcars
======
bediger4000
Dammit! I clicked the "up" button before I read the web page, thinking it was
a Star Trek Enterprise, not some boring business Enterprise, where they call
everything "product" and MBAs think you can treat all employees as
replaceable.

